
How removing caching improved mobile performance by 25% - mite-mitreski
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5n5npf/how_removing_caching_improved_mobile_performance/
======
MaysonL
The reddit link just points to [https://engineering.klarna.com/how-removing-
caching-improved...](https://engineering.klarna.com/how-removing-caching-
improved-mobile-performance-by-25-52a17cc339a2#.krsoquvkv)

~~~
mite-mitreski
Epic fail on my end, reposting

